# Am I the only person to always be really thirsty when waking from sleep?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

The first thing I do when I wake up is drink some water, in some cases even 5-6 glasses; is that normal? My urine is always dark and has a bad odder after a long sleep no matter how much I drink before going to bed, is that normal, or something is wrong about my water drinking habits?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

You may want to consult a physician on that one.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> You may want to consult a physician on that one.


It's that bad? In general I drink a lot of water, especially during the summer.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

You’ve been given some good advice about getting checked out by a physician. You might also want to take a good hard look at what you’re eating because the acids in your urine could be a product of that. A good physician or nutritionist should be able to advise you after a blood test. Hope you’re feeling better soon and getting some professional and authoritative advice. Life is better without having doubts and major concerns about your health.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> It's that bad? In general I drink a lot of water, especially during the summer.


I can't say. I work in a hospital and see a lot of things but I'm not a clinician. I'm an equipment set up technician.

Look on web MD for those symptoms.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

A heavy dose of Vitamin B is the only good reason I can think of for urine like that if one is well irrigated......


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Larkenfield said:


> You've been given some good advice about getting checked out by a physician. You might also want to take a good hard look at what you're eating because the acids in your urine could be a product of that. A good physician or nutritionist should be able to advise you after a blood test. Hope you're feeling better soon and getting some professional and authoritative advice. Life is much better without having doubts about one's health.


I did a test about half a year ago, my Iron is a bit low by all else is fine...the physician said I should eat chicken liver, I don't eat a lot of meat in the last year or two but I do enjoy a burger or a steak from time to time...nothing changed since, so I'll make an appointment with her, thanks for your comments guys/girls!


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Ah, I think that would mean you are low on Vitamin B. Nutritional brewers yeast is a good way to raise it. I'm having some on my popcorn right now.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

philoctetes said:


> Ah, I think that would mean you are low on Vitamin B. Nutritional brewers yeast is a good way to raise it. I'm having some on my popcorn right now.


I'll get that checked!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Definitely check with a doctor. A 30 second google shows this:
Dark urine is most commonly due to dehydration*. However, it may be an indicator that excess, unusual, or potentially dangerous waste products are circulating in the body. For example, dark brown urine may indicate liver disease due to the presence of bile in the urine.

* unlikely in your case


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

go to se a doctor. It is not normal to feel dehydrated and having dark smelly urine. It could be anything from renal failure due to autoimmune glomerulonephritis to some form of diabetes etc


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Some foods, in particular, asparagus can make one's pee smell. It's a gene that controls this. I'm not totally sure what is going on. I think that only some people produce smelly pee after eating asparagus and only some people can smell it. And there are other foods, apparently, that can also produce smelly pee. 

Still, rather than trying to seek medical advice from a classical music forum, I'd go to your doctor to have it checked.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

All that can be determined is that the urine is concentrated (which can in itself be odorous) and there is some relative dehydration (concentrated urine and thirst in the morning). Vitamin B is not relevant (it was the iron that was low in previous testing). Serious diseases on the list of possibilities is premature on this limited information. Seeing a physician is a good idea. A lot may be determined from blood work and urinalysis.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Check your blood sugar everyday for a while. If it is regularly above around 100-150, there are some diabetic-like problems. Go to the doc now. Visit a Nephrologist. Mine fixed a kidney problem I had very quickly. I never even knew I had the problem!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

See a physician first, then see if daily blood sugar testing is necessary.


----------

